

Open plan offices suck. Why people are finally waking up to it - xvirk
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/women/womens-business/10665747/Open-plan-offices-suck.-Why-people-are-finally-waking-up-to-it.html

======
pswilson14
My company's solution - small teams of 4 to 6 people, each cluster separated
from everyone else by 5 foot walls with whiteboards on them. Our development
style is pretty collaborative, so we benefit from having teammates nearby to
bounce ideas off of, but it isn't as siloed off as an individual office. Helps
with sound, too.

I also really dislike being alone in an office, though.

